# Harold Wood Hospital - January 2010



## ukmayhem (Jan 4, 2010)

Visited with Randomnut, Liv and wifebeater over 2 explores December 2009 and January 2010.

I have been to this place many times but like most people i just concentrated on the Mortuary, so this time we hit the Hospital which is MASSIVE, 2 visits and we still didnt see it all. Ok its pretty stripped but still stuff to see including an impressive collection of Operating Theatres we must have seen around 12 of them. 


*History*


Harold Wood Hospital was a hospital in London, United Kingdom. It was located in Gubbins Lane, Harold Wood, in the London Borough of Havering. London South Bank University Havering campus is located at the hospital site.

The hospital was opened in 1909 by West Ham County Borough council, as the Grange convalescent home for children, which operated with the nearby Plaistow fever hospital. The Grange had been a private house, built in 1884 by John Compton, owner of the Gubbins estate. The convalescent home was maintained by the county borough until the Second World War, as an emergency hospital. After the war it became a permanent hospital, and in the 1960s was significantly enlarged.

The hospital later became part of the Barking, Havering and Redbridge Hospitals NHS Trust. It was closed on 13 December 2006 with patients and functions relocated to Queen's Hospital and to King George Hospital. The site vacated by the hospital has been earmarked for a 470-home housing development. The original plan to keep certain NHS facilities has been superseded and the entire plot has been approved for residential development. Local residents are opposing the proposal of over 800 dwellings, including a 9 storey block.


*My Pictures*




























































































































All my pictures can be found on my *Flickr* and *My Website*

Thanks for looking

Matt​


----------



## mookster (Jan 4, 2010)

You've documented that really well...the place really is giant I thought it was only a small place then I saw a plan of it and was pleasantly surprised and shocked! Did you find the guano room?


----------



## ukmayhem (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheers mate and whats the Guano room? Isn't that bat droppings lol


----------



## mookster (Jan 5, 2010)

ukmayhem said:


> Cheers mate and whats the Guano room? Isn't that bat droppings lol



there's a room on the 4th floor (if I remember correctly) that has about a 3 inch deep covering of bird droppings, the entire floor stinks of it and BeGood unwisely decided to heave the door open when I was there and immediately wished he hadn't!


----------



## ukmayhem (Jan 5, 2010)

Ahh right lol glad i missed that


----------

